# cant find system32 folder [Resolved]



## Ar4pis (Jun 10, 2007)

hello guys i am new to this forum!!:wave::wave:

my problem is that i cant find system32 in my windows folder and when i try to search for it with the windowsXP's search machine i get nothing!!:4-dontkno

i tried to create a new folder named as System32 and it says that this file already exist and if i want to overwrite it...so i know my system32 exists but i just cant find it!!is it a virus or something that makes my System32 "Invisible"??
I dont have much experience with computers but i know that this folder is very important and that it's "there" but what causes it not to actualy be "there"?(i am not blind) and ofc i checked hidden files and it's not hidden...So do u have anything to advice me?What should i do to find it at last??

Thank u in advance!!:grin::smile:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

Try opening "My computer" and type C:\WINDOWS\system32 into the URL then hit enter.


----------



## Ar4pis (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

thnx for your quick reply but i still can't find it :embarased


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

Can you type it into run?

Click *Start*, *Run* then copy this in:

C:\WINDOWS\system32


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

Try this in the Command prompt: attrib c:/windows/system32 -h -s


----------



## Ar4pis (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

oh god!!!you guys are pros thank you very very much!!!!And i was wondering where the (you know) is that file??thank u very much again!!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

Please tell us how you fixed it.


----------



## Ar4pis (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

Click Start, Run then copy this in:

C:\WINDOWS\system32


that's how i found it!!!
Still cant see System32 in my WINDOWS folder but at least i did my job :smile:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

Pardon me for butting in, but I'd be wondering why you need to view it. There are many system files in there which are critical to your system's operation.

Be careful, please.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

That is strange that you cant see it, are you haveing any other problems with your computer?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

G'Day Ar4pis...Welcome to TSF! :wave:

tetonbob has given you some excellent advice in his reply.

*DO NOT *under any circumstances go "playing" around with the System32 files in the XP installation of your computer unless you are 110% sure of what you are doing.

These files are, by default, "hidden" as they are the core operating system files, that _should not_ be meddled with just for the sake of it...doing so may render your computer inoperable with some dire consequences.

For what reason do you need to have access to the _System32_ files anyway?

Please post back with the answer to this question, as there may be other ways to rectify issues without having to delve into the core operating files.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ar4pis (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

yes i know system32 is very important and i am not doing anything to change this folder's files!i was just curious why this folder didnt appear in my pc...
And yes, i sometimes get some blue screens and my computer restarts but that's very rare so i dont have problem with it :1angel::tongue:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: cant find system32 folder*

Thanks for the reply.

Feel free to post back again (in a new thread) if you do encounter any issues.

Kind Regards,


----------

